# hubby on line dating and texting other women



## diva123 (Jul 12, 2011)

my old friend was on a dating sight and said she saw my hubby on the dating site. and he is completely denying it. on top of that i found some texts and other things hes been doing that is very suspicious. he just lies over and over again. what would you do any suggestions


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

You should perhaps post in the infidelity forum. But...

What difference does it make if he admits it or not, if he's not willing to work to fix the marriage? Him admitting it doesn't change the facts. So go based on the assumption that he's cheating on you, and make your decisions from there.

Just curious. Did you actually go to the website and check for yourself? Can your friend see if his profile is still there?

C


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

PBear said:


> You should perhaps post in the infidelity forum. But...


On the surface it does appear that your husband is unfaithful. If you'd like for this thread to be moved to the "Coping with Infidelity" section, I'll be happy to move it. Just let me know. 




PBear said:


> curious. Did you actually go to the website and check for yourself? Can your friend see if his profile is still there?


Perhaps ask the friend to print his on line profile for you. Or create your own profile and check out the site. Chances are that he has now deleted his account on that site (after you confronted him). He may be on another site though. What are the text messages like? What other evidence do you have? Most times a cheater will cold out deny an affair unless you have concrete evidence in hand when you confront.


----------



## sydney lady (Jul 28, 2011)

my husband did the same thing but I found out he was on dating website through his email cause once I logged in his email and saw the registration details and logged in to the dating website with his registration details and got shocked when I saw he had uploeaded his photo on that website and not just that the picture he had put was picture of both of us he had edited the picture cutting my side and leaving just himself showing.
guess what he denys everything even I showed him what I saw he says it could be one of my friends doing this to me!!!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Print out the ads and show it to him. Tell him, What is this?

Then decide if you want to stay with him or not. To me, it's cheating if he's online soliciting sex/other women when he has a wife at home.


----------

